# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Frhgleitsegel

## MaBi

Hallo,
ich habe bisher als grsstes Segel ein North X-txpe (camberloses Segel) 7,8. Leider reicht das bei uns in Sddeutschland  oft nicht zum gleiten. Nachdem ich im Urlaub mal ein Cambersegel gefahren habe, war ich begeistert. Lohnt es sich unter dem Aspekt des frhen gleitens das X-type zu verkaufen und stattdessen ein S-Type (mit Camber) dann aber in 8,4 qm zu nehmen? Das wrde gerade noch auf meinen 460 Mast und meine 180-230 Gabel passen.
Oder haltet ihr den Vorteil des nur unwesentlich grsseren Segels und der Camber fr marginal?
Danke fr Eure Antworten.
Markus

P.S.: Brett Starboard carve 144, ich wiege ca. 80 kg und wrde gerne bei 12-14 Knoten gleiten,
Segel alles North: 4,5 Ice, 5,4 und 6,6 Natural, 7,8 X-type

----------


## MarcBerlin

Ich habe ein Hellcat (keine Camber) 7.7 und ein H2 9.2 (2x Camber). Das H2 hatte ich mir auch zugelegt, um bei weniger Wind ins gleiten zu kommen. Jetzt bin ich aber nicht mehr so davon berzeugt; in Berlin ist der Wind sehr big, und das H2 9.2 ist schon ganz schn schwer und in Manvern macht das weniger Spass. Ich tendiere immer mehr dazu, nur noch mit dem 7.7 raus zu gehen. Shark 150, 85 Kg.

----------


## MaBi

Danke. Ja das ist auch ein bischen meine Sorge, dass man ein so grosses Segel dann doch nicht fhrt. Mit dem 7,8 komme ich allerdings sehr gut zu recht und hoffe mal dass 8,4 noch im Rahmen ist

----------


## Todd

hi,

ich berlege auch mir das s-type zu kaufen. Ich denke in 8,4 drfte das noch recht angenehm zu fahren sein. Soooo schwer ist es ja nicht. Mein alltime segel ist ein 7,5er sailloft cross, dass fahre ich zu 100% an unserem baggersee in biblis. Leider komme ich nicht so schnell damit ins gleiten, da brauchts dann schon mehr wind und der ist selten.

----------


## MaBi

> an unserem baggersee in biblis. Leider komme ich nicht so schnell damit ins gleiten, da brauchts dann schon mehr wind und der ist selten.



Biblis? O.K., das ist dann genau wie bei uns in Karlsruhe. 12-14 Knoten Wind und das reicht halt nicht fr das 7,8 er. Ich denke daher an die gleiche Kombi wie Du: Eventuell ein Gecko 120 und ein 8,4 er S-type. Das msste unproblematisch zu fahren sein und hoffentlich schnell angleiten.

----------


## Steini_Surfer

Ich bin zwar selber ein Freund von Cambersegeln, aber du kannst auch 9er Segel ohne Camber nehmen.
Der Sprung um 0.6 m wird kaum etwas bewirken. Wenn du deinen Windbereich erweitern willst, brauchst du schon einen Sprung > 1 m.
Evtl. kannst du auch mal ne grere Finne probieren, dass macht auch schon einen Unterschied.
Allerdings sollte dein Brett fr ein 9er auch schon so 80cm Breite haben.

----------


## Surf-Max

Es gibt einen Punkt, da bringt ein greres Segel nur noch marginal was, wenn man bereits gutes, potentes Material fhrt. Da erscheint es mir sinnvoller, an ein anderes Brett zu denken.
Ich fahre vorwiegend lteres Material (im unteren / mittleren Windbereich NP V6 sehr gern) und nehme, wenn das 7er nicht mehr zum Gleiten reicht, lieber das groe Brett (120 Liter) als das 7.5er. Darber hab ich keine Segel und will auch keine. Aber diese alten Segel haben ordentlich Leistung. So ein 7er V6 zieht mindestens so wie ein modernes 8er. Und ich bin froh ber die Camber. Die stren vielleicht gelegentlich bei Manvern, dafr sind sie beim Wasserstart bei wenig Wind sehr hilfreich.

Saluti
Max

----------


## newt3

also bei 12-14 knoten mit 80kg und 144 litern sowie einem 7.8er segel sollte es eigentlich zum gleiten langen.

jedenfalls ist's bei mir so mit 126 litern 72kg und 7.5er segel. (je 10kg krpergewicht kannste 0,5qm segelflche draufrechnen also ist dan 7.8 vergleichbar)

->bei 10 knoten reicht es ab und an zum angleiten aber halt durchaus mit pumpen
->bei 11-12 knoten ist das gleiten eigentlich kein problem mehr. wasserstart auch unproblematisch solange nicht gerade 'nen windloch erwischt
->bei 12-14 knoten ist's dann eigentlich schon so, dass ich bers 6.2er nachdenke bzw es draufmache oder falls ich zu faul zum umriggen bin zumindest das 7.5er nachtrimme und krftemig dann ab und an 'ne pause angesagt ist.

aber 
->was 12-14 knoten sind da hat mitunter jeder andere ansichten.
->mein 7.5er ist 'nen noCam (pryde solo mit 6 latten). mit der 43er race finne gleitet mein freerideboard in jedem fall auch etwas besser an als mit der 42er freeridefinne(originalfinne)

-----------
wenn du weiter bei 144 litern bleiben mchtest, was bei deinem krpergewicht ja bereits recht gro ist, dann sollte ein 8.4er segel kein problem sein und auch locker zum gleiten bei deinen 12-14 knotenreichten. alternativ halt mal ber ein board mit 130 litern nachdenken - da reicht bei einem gleitfreudigem board evtl auch weiter das 7.8er

----------

ps: hab auch schon ber ein 8.2er-8.6er nachgedacht - ein mglichst modernes was eben noch auf 460er mast geht. aber nicht um bei 10-12 oder gar 12-14 knoten zu gleiten sondern damit bereits bei 10 knoten oder knappen 10 knoten eben mehr gleitfahrt da ist.
nur wei ich leider auch noch nicht ob dieser plan aufgeht oder ob das rein gar nichts bringt und der 126er sich mit einem solch groen segel bereits recht schwerfllig in dmpelfahrt verhlt (so schwerfllig das man krftemig bei wenig wind ein anpumpen und angleiten nur ber kurze zeit durchhlt und der spafaktor somit unterm strich nicht hher wird)

----------


## ellenlripley

Ich denke der Unterschied zwischen 7.8 und 8.4 ist etwas gering, vor allem bei Deinem Brett, das geht gut mit auch mit 9.0 bis 9.5. Camberlose Segel gleiten vielleicht sogar etwas frher an, werden aber in der Gre schnell instabil. Wichtig bei den Gren sind leider auch der Mast und die Gabel, sollte schon beides reines Carbon sein (mit einer Alu-Gabel wirst Du auf Dauer keine Freude haben, weil sie bricht). Leichtwindsurfen geht leider ins Geld. 
Gru
Thomas

----------


## lordofchaos

Wenn es Dir nur ums frh angleiten geht, dann schau Dir das Sailloft Traction an.
Ich selber habe es (mit 100kg) in 9.5 fr unsere Sddeutschen Benreviere, hauptschlich Walchensee.

Hab schon einige Segel in der gre durch, aber das Traction ist definitiv das Segel was am frhesten untenraus losgeht.

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen, es ist nicht so weit nach oben raus fahrbar wie andere Freerace Segel.
Wenn Du das brauchst, schau Dir das Sailloft Mission an, geht nicht ganz so frh los wie das Traction, ist aber nach oben raus lnger fahrbar.

----------


## surfmei

also bei 80kg und einem 144er Board bringt ein greres Segel als 7,8qm m.E. erst einmal mehr als ein noch greres Board.

Generell gleiten Cambersegel frher an und durch als camberlose, weil das Profil immer steht und nicht erst durch Winddruck gebildet werden muss (siehe auch Surf 09/12).

Ein 8,4er S-tpe wird schon deshalb frher angleiten als das X-Type. Wegen des Abstands zum 6,6er wrde ich das X-Type aber eher behalten und ber ein Segel um 9qm nachdenken, was dann vermutlich auch einen lngeren, passenden Mast samt Gabel bedeutet.

Meine "greren" Segel sind 6, 7 und 8qm (alle mit Cambern auf Hawk 120 bei 70kg). Ein greres Board mchte ich auf meinem Revier (Ijsselmeer) wegen der steilen Kabbelwellen nicht fahren, weshalb auch noch grere Segel wenig Sinn machen.

----------


## MaBi

Danke fr Eure Antworten. Interessant finde ich, dass die Meinung ber die Frage ob Cambersegel frher angleiten wohl auseinandergehen. Ich selbst bin nur einmal ein Cambersegel gefahren und hatte subjektiv den Eindruck frher anzugleiten. Aber da fehlt natrlich der direkte Vergleich. Im Thread zu den North Produkten hat der Teamrider ja camberlose Segel als frher gleitend genannt. Ich nehme aber mal an das hngt einfach auch an der Technik. Beim passiven angleiten erscheint es mir einfach logisch, dass Camber Segel besser sind, beim anpumpen kann es aber natrlich anderst aussehen.
Ich denke ich lege mir das 8,4 er mal zu und dann sehen wir mal..
Gru
MaBi

----------

